# Celestia



## jfpillon (15 Janvier 2005)

Je viens de télécharger Celestia logiciel d'astronomie, simulateur de voyage. Vraiment très intéressant et ludiqe, ça change des cartes du ciel statiques et compliquées à comprendre. Sans addon c'est déjà très chouette mais il y a du boulot pour la prise en main.

J'ai quand même un petit problème d'affichage : sur le "vieux" ibouc dual de mon drôle, les textures sont hyper moyennes et si on veut les améliorer, ça foire complétement ; d'où la question à 100 balles du jour : à partir de quelle machine est-ce qu'on commence à avoir des capacités d'affichage suffisantes ?


----------



## DeniX (15 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour

Dans le dossier Celestia tu peux consulter le guide celestia.pdf et
une adresse pour compléter Framasoft 

DeniX


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Janvier 2005)

Eh, les gars, c'est exprès pour nous faire baver ? Quand on met des posts alléchants comme ça, on dit au moins  où on trouve la merveille ? (ne répondez pas "Sourceforge", c'est un lien mort), iléou ce célestia ? j'le veux !


----------



## Joachim du Balay (15 Janvier 2005)

un petit coup de google , ça fait pas de mal, c'est rapide et ça coûte rien... 

 * ici*

 (ben, oui, à quoi ça sert que Apple, y se décracasse à mettre un champ Google dans son Safari, mmm ?  :hein:    )


----------



## DeniX (15 Janvier 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Eh, les gars, c'est exprès pour nous faire baver ? Quand on met des posts alléchants comme ça, on dit au moins  où on trouve la merveille ? (ne répondez pas "Sourceforge", c'est un lien mort), iléou ce célestia ? j'le veux !



Bonsoir
pas si mort je viens de l'activer ICI 
et puis la merveille se trouve dans avosmac via la  recherche des articles :

· Astres trop fort ce truc (Celestia : logiciel libre d?astronomie )
*n°38 - p23 - parution : 03/2004 - rubrique : Logiciels Mac OS X

· Dans la Lune (Adresses internet de Stellarium et Celestia)
*n°40 - p24 - parution : 05/2004 - rubrique : Logiciels Mac OS X

· La tête dans les étoiles (Voyager gratuitement dans l?espace avec Celestia )
*n°Hors série n° 4 «Spé - p18 - parution : 04/2002 - rubrique : Astuces

Bonne soirée la tête dans les étoiles ou avosmac

DeniX


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Janvier 2005)

Joachim du Balay a dit:
			
		

> un petit coup de google , ça fait pas de mal, c'est rapide et ça coûte rien...
> 
> * ici*
> 
> (ben, oui, à quoi ça sert que Apple, y se décracasse à mettre un champ Google dans son Safari, mmm ?  :hein:    )



Merci, mais c'est par là que j'avais commencé, le problème c'est que dans ce que j'ai trouvé, there is no download available. Là ou ils disent "Download", ça renvoie vers une page dans une langue sheakspirienne où there is no download, et après, on tourne en rond, tous les liens de téléchargement se contentant de recharger la même page sans rien télécharger..


----------



## Joachim du Balay (17 Janvier 2005)

ah oui, pardon, en effet... le site du 1er lien est en dérangement 

faut dire que je l'avais chargé sur mon PC il y a déjà qq mois...
le choix est plus limité pour trouver la versin mac


----------



## ceslinstinct (17 Janvier 2005)

Bonsoir

Je ne sais comment vous faitent mais moi, Celestia sur Sorceforge je ne peut le charger.
C'est une question que j'ai posé sur le forum et est resté sans réponse un clic pour le télécharger m'ouvre une page, un autre clic et une autre page et au troisième clic je revient à la page de départ.
Tout ce qui concerne Sourceforge depuis l'achat de mon ordinateur en 10.2.7 à la 10.3.7 à toujours refusé les téléchargements.

Je doit être débile, mais tous les autres sites marchent très bien.

@+


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Janvier 2005)

ceslinstinct a dit:
			
		

> Je doit être débile, mais tous les autres sites marchent très bien.
> 
> @+



Ben alors, on est deux ! Je suis exactement dans le même cas. Faisons un club


----------



## DeniX (17 Janvier 2005)

Bonsoir 
voila ya qu'a cliquer ICI et vous avez un téléchargement direct de la dernière version de Celestia

DeniX


----------



## DeniX (17 Janvier 2005)

DeniX a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> voila ya qu'a cliquer ICI et vous avez un téléchargement direct de la dernière version de Celestia
> 
> DeniX



Je me répond : désolé mais je viens de m'apercevoir que mon lien direct ne marche pas. Il faut passer par cette  PAGE  et activer le lien du haut pour la version 1.3.2 que j'ai téléchargé hier.

DeniX


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Janvier 2005)

DeniX a dit:
			
		

> Je me répond : désolé mais je viens de m'apercevoir que mon lien direct ne marche pas. Il faut passer par cette  PAGE  et activer le lien du haut pour la version 1.3.2 que j'ai téléchargé hier.
> 
> DeniX



Ben voilà ! Tu vois quand tu veux ...


----------



## ceslinstinct (17 Janvier 2005)

DeniX a dit:
			
		

> Je me répond : désolé mais je viens de m'apercevoir que mon lien direct ne marche pas. Il faut passer par cette  PAGE  et activer le lien du haut pour la version 1.3.2 que j'ai téléchargé hier.
> 
> DeniX



Bonsoir

Le premier lien, chargement direct de 16,4 Mo sans problème, la correction  inutile dans le post suivant car ouverture d'une page blanche et attente.
Attendre trop, j'aime pas.

Merci,  pour ta facon de trouver les bons liens pour télécharger sur ce site.

J'evite ce site car je connait les résultas, refus de téléchargement, sauf si je passe par ton grand savoir.

Cordialement
@+


----------



## ceslinstinct (17 Janvier 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors, on est deux ! Je suis exactement dans le même cas. Faisons un club



Bonsoir

Ca me remonte le moral, donc je suis pas débile comme je le pensais au début, il doit y avoir un problème à découvrir pour ce disfonctionnement.

Un club pour 2 personnes ca risque de faire cher la cotisation.
Et qui est le président????

Un président élu avec 100% des voix j'ai des doutes.

@+


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Janvier 2005)

ceslinstinct a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> 
> Ca me remonte le moral, donc je suis pas débile comme je le pensais au début, il doit y avoir un problème à découvrir pour ce disfonctionnement.
> 
> ...



Pourquoi, tu comptais voter pour moi ? Parceque pour la présidence, je pensais à toi, vu que le président, c'est celui de nous deux qui ira en prison quand j'aurai filé avec la caisse


----------



## 6run0 (7 Avril 2005)

bonjour
je viens de télécharger Stellarium mais pour le demarrer je dois allez dans le rep... data

Ordinateur-de-6run0:~/Desktop/Stellarium.app/Contents/Resources/data 6run0$ ../../MacOS/Stellarium 

sinon message erreur
Please check last version and send bug report & comments 
on stellarium web page : http://stellarium.free.fr

ERROR : I can't find the datas directories in :
Stellarium.app/Contents/Resources/ nor in ./ nor in ../
You may fully install the software (typ "make install" on POSIX systems)
or launch the application from the stellarium package directory.

z'avez pas plus simple ?
par-contre il est beau se soft

je cherche aussi pour zoomer page down c'est avec l'ibook g4 ?


----------



## Ikkyu (17 Avril 2005)

J'ai téléchargé Celestia qui s'est installé sans problème en apparence. Le clic sur l'icone ouvre la fenètre du programme, puis plante la machine (eMac sous oS X) ; aucune commande ne répond, je suis obligé de couper l'alimentation et de redémarrer. 

Que faire ? J'ai fait de l'astronomie en amateur lorsque j'étais très jeune, j'aimerai assez retrouver tout ça avec des outils qui n'existaient pas dans les années 60...

Cordialement à tous,

Ikkyu


----------



## patlek (17 Avril 2005)

j' avais installé celestia il y a de çà un bon moment, l' instalation etait un peu "spéciale" (Installation a la main d' une partie de dossier dans un autre dossier bibliotheque...)

Lit les "read me first "


----------

